# Another gift idea for sale



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

This is a beautiful chip carved plate I carved a few months ago. It features my favorite little song bird, the chickadee and has a nice Celtic border around the edge. I carved this with one knife. An 8 inch plate made of Bass wood and is fully stained and finished for your immediate enjoyment. I would like $45 for it. I take paypal, just PM me if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Very lovely!


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Very pretty! Do you have other plates for sale too? are they all in the same color stain? And do you sign the backs?


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

TRAILRIDER said:


> Very pretty! Do you have other plates for sale too? are they all in the same color stain? And do you sign the backs?


I do. You can view my work at our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/whitcombmanor?ref=bookmarks

or on Etsy https://www.etsy.com/shop/WhitcombManor?ref=pr_shop_more

I also do custom work. If you have some ideas let me know.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

And yes, I do sign the back. Thanks for your interest.


----------

